# Yeast and nods in ears ;( treatment options



## Nugget’smom (3 mo ago)

My cockapoo has 2 nods in one ear and overall yeast infection in both  Vet had me do two treatments of this ointment that was put in both ears and was told not to touch them for two weeks then reconvene…
I’m insanely concerned and need suggestions.. please


----------

